# Taurus 327 Magnum Question



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anybody had issues with fired cases sticking in the cylinder of their #27 Mag revolvers? :smt076 I don't mean just cases sticking but down right diffacult to extract! Or issues with the American Eagel 100 grain loads or with the brass developing a bulge near the case head on once fired cases? Is it my gun or is it the ammo? I would try a different brand of ammo but have only been able to find the AE 100 gr stuff thus far.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Have you fired anything besides the 327 mag in the gun? Did you buy it new?


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I hope somebody else will chime in but IRCC several guns chambered in .327 have had this problem. I think I read about this at rugerforum.com, something about the pressure of the case and the cylinder. I hope I am incorrect for your sake.


----------

